# What's this Anime?



## can (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay so I found this screen shot and its been driving me nuts: http://img6.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/16761/167612781b9ee217abe0ec6d94621ff5699d224e.jpg

So anyone got a clue?


----------



## Ames (Oct 16, 2012)

No.

Also wrong section.

Furfag.


----------



## KigRatel (Oct 16, 2012)

What gender is that one on the left? I can't tell.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 16, 2012)

It's a female.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Oct 16, 2012)

Thread moved to proper location.


----------



## Conker (Oct 16, 2012)

Is it even a proper anime or just something someone drew?


----------



## Tigercougar (Oct 16, 2012)

Dunno. If their heads weren't so big they'd be pretty cute.


----------



## Teal (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't even see it, my anti-virus is blocking the site.


----------



## can (Oct 16, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> I can't even see it, my anti-virus is blocking the site.


 I uploaded this to an image hosting website. 





Conker said:


> Is it even a proper anime or just something someone drew?


 I'm sure it is a proper anime, I found it while poking around a few FTP sites. 





Tigercougar said:


> Dunno. If their heads weren't so big they'd be pretty cute.


 I really want to find out what the fighting is all about.


----------



## Teal (Oct 17, 2012)

I know, my anti-virus won't let me access the site.


----------



## partysmores (Oct 20, 2012)

Whatever anime it is, the Internet can't find it, it just links to image sites when I try searching for things matching the picture.


----------



## Teal (Oct 20, 2012)

After viewing it I feel like it's fanart of some anime. And that the characters may have been turned into furries by the artist.


----------

